# Orange Livebox and Mac OS



## LBWTFH (Jan 24, 2006)

hello everyone 

so to start off i'm in france and i dont speak a word of french so i knew this thing could be a pain to set up but i just can't get it going, the orange guys aren't any help and they dont want to send any tech guys over to set it up for me eather instead they want me to call them for support (can't do that because my phone needs to go through the internet which isn't working) and the place i'm in doesn't offer any cell phone reception (aparently no companies work in this building) 

so right now i have the live box + tv + phone package i've set it up the best i can according to the pictures they provided in there manuals but i just can't get it working (i guess it doesn't help that the pictures are of a slightly different version of the livebox and the operating system is an older version) i've tried to use both 1 and 2 pairing modes i've switched the filters and i've reset everything, i've also turned off all my security options and tried to connect through both eathernet and wireles, when i try to connect it says i have connected (and with wireless i ahve full signal strength) but the @ symbol on my livebox just flashes at me same with the wireless symbol 


so if anyone knows what i need to do or what i'm missing or even better a step by step guide to setting this bugger up (pictures help but breif descriptions will work) that would be amazing 

thanks in advance 

~a canadian lost in paris

oh and if it helps its the inventel version of the livebox (i think thats the newer one)


----------

